# I figured these would go for about 125.00 but, Wow!



## Igor (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ra...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137

472.00 wholy shiznet


----------



## locomotion (Oct 14, 2018)

these are Star pedals.....fair price paid for rare pedals


----------



## anders1 (Oct 14, 2018)

I agree, that is the price I expected. I was watching those just out of curiosity. I have the same set but with toe clips, mine are in beautiful condition being from 1919.


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## locomotion (Oct 14, 2018)

sure ain't antique fair/show prices


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 14, 2018)

It is wonderful life , angel gets its wings  and some people get pedals .......and.....others........just pedal things like bikes .... or possibly peddling things on bikes....it is all good!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 14, 2018)

I put a few bids in, but then it started getting out of hand!!!


----------



## kccomet (Oct 14, 2018)

the star pedals have sure went up, 5 or 6 years ago they might have brought 150 in that condition


----------



## anders1 (Oct 14, 2018)

I work at night, and a couple of weeks ago I seen a pair posted in the middle of the night for $450. Well when I looked again at about sun up, they were sold. They lasted maybe 3-4 hours.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 15, 2018)

kccomet said:


> the star pedals have sure went up, 5 or 6 years ago they might have brought 150 in that condition



I sold my last pair for $150 about 6 years ago!!


----------



## gben (Oct 17, 2018)

I am pretty sure that is what is on my 1900 Pierce-Arrow. Someone just offered me $500 for the entire bike because as they said, they had just bought another TOC bike for that much money.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 19, 2019)

are you considering the offer ? contact me first i will do better


----------



## spoker (Apr 20, 2019)

remember W C Feilds quote?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2019)

Yes..a sucker born every minute...lol..times are a changin.  Prices seem to reflect that..


spoker said:


> remember W C Feilds quote?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 20, 2019)

My bike is not that nice; I have resigned to adapt Raleigh 501 pedals with extenders.


----------

